# kleiner Teich (Wanne o.ä. ) oder wasserspiel auf der Terrasse



## Goldkäferchen (16. März 2013)

Hallo, liebeTeichfreunde,
Nachdem ich im letzten jahr einen teich im garten gebaut habe, denke ich jetzt an ein kleines "Wasserspiel" auf der Terrasse . Wer hat ein paar Ideen oder Anregungen?
Würde mich über eure Vorschläge sehr freuen!
Immer noch "frostige" Grüße aus dem hohen Norden
Goldkäferchen.


----------



## hamimade (16. März 2013)

*AW: kleiner Teich (Wanne o.ä. ) oder wasserspiel auf der Terrasse*

hallo,

ich habe letztes jahr meine garagendachterrasse komplett neu umgestaltet.
mit dabei ist auch ein wasserspiel.
 

gruß

hartmut


----------



## Christine (16. März 2013)

*AW: kleiner Teich (Wanne o.ä. ) oder wasserspiel auf der Terrasse*

Hallo Goldkäferchen,

ich habe Dich mal in die richtige Rubrik verschoben - zu den Miniteichen. Wenn Du dich hier mal umschaust, wirst Du reichlich Ideen finden, die Deine Frage beantworten.


----------



## Goldkäferchen (17. März 2013)

*AW: kleiner Teich (Wanne o.ä. ) oder wasserspiel auf der Terrasse*

Hallo, Christine
Vielen Dank für Deinen Tipp. Mal gucken, was sich hier so findet bei den Miniteichen.
Wenn's dann soweit ist, werde ich weiter berichten und auch ein paar Fotos reinstellen.
Euch allen erst mal einen schönen Sonntag und hoffentlich endlich mal wärmere Temperaturen!
Goldkäferchen


----------

